# Best Vacuum Cleaner



## whchunter (Sep 1, 2009)

I know this ain't no hunting tool but I (bachelor) need to replace my vacuum cleaner and I am clueless as to what to buy. Mind asking your wives and see what they recommend. I want a good one and one that will last. I don't have stairs so I'm not too concerned about weight. Maybe we can poll it if someone knows how.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 1, 2009)

check out the Rainbows ...

they have a water filtration and are great ...

a little pricey but ours is going on 15 years old and still works like a champ .....


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 1, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> check out the Rainbows ...
> 
> they have a water filtration and are great ...
> 
> a little pricey but ours is going on 15 years old and still works like a champ .....



I don't think "little pricey" is the right description.  When I can get hardwoods or new carpet for cheaper than the price of a vacuum, it is more than "a little pricey"


We've got a sharp vacuum and have been very pleased with it.  Don't go bagless, they lose suction.  Ours has been going for close to 20 years and still has great suction.  I think it cost close to $200 back in the day.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 1, 2009)

The best vaccum cleaner is one you don't have to use for it to work.  My advice would be get a good wife or girl friend.


----------



## postal guy (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a Dyson and it sucked up some carpet seams when we were not paying attention!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 1, 2009)

X2 on the Dyson, good investment for the bucks.


It's a plus to have someone to operate it!


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 1, 2009)

You're funnin right?  single guy.. vacuuming.. c'mon...   Just buy the cheapest you can find.. It will just attract the dust .....


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 1, 2009)

sawdust


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 1, 2009)

Inexpensive. At Wallyworld the Bissel 12 amp bagless for $44.

Really powerful, easy to empty/clean. Plus has the hose attachment for when you need to get in places the floor unit doesn't.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 1, 2009)

They all pretty much suck!


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 1, 2009)

01Foreman400 said:


> The best vaccum cleaner is one you don't have to use for it to work.  My advice would be get a good wife or girl friend.



yeah, but I would hate to have to total up what mine has cost over the years...


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been thru several and finally bought the Orek
Awesome vac. You can get a package deal, you get the vacuum, hand vacuum and an iron for pretty good price. 
Service is awesome! Does great on my hardwoods and carpet.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 1, 2009)

greers57 said:


> yeah, but I would hate to have to total up what mine has cost over the years...



That's true.....but I can honestly say mine is worth every dime.


----------



## holton27596 (Sep 2, 2009)

dyson


----------



## ch035 (Sep 2, 2009)

i have a dyson and it is clogged up and is falling apart... for 500+ i thought they would be better... of course it is right out of warranty


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 3, 2009)

According to the boss it's Oreck. I know it's been here a long time & if it sucked any harder it'd probably mess up the carpet.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 4, 2009)

For what it's worth, many moons ago I used to work in hotel management. When it came time to buy a vacumn I asked the housekeepers and maids. 

Hands down they prefered the Oreck. 

They used them for hours a day every working day. I bought one, it's 23-24 years old and still going strong. I have however in the past couple of months, bought a 12amp bissell on the recommendation of the neighbor ladies. 

It's a tradeoff, the oreck is lighter and gets under things better. The bissell is much heavier, but it really sucks! I think it cleans the crawl space too.

So I use whichever one I need for the job that day.


----------



## R3AM3R (Sep 4, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Inexpensive. At Wallyworld the Bissel 12 amp bagless for $44.
> 
> Really powerful, easy to empty/clean. Plus has the hose attachment for when you need to get in places the floor unit doesn't.



Another vote for that one. When I got married, we were given a $300 Vacuum and a $30 (on sale) Vacuum. 

the $300 one is self propelled and has all the bells and whistles. But for some reason it just sets in the spare room til that particular in-law is in town 

the cheap wally world special is great. light, cleans well, and is easy to maintain. been using mine for 2 years now.

wish my wife would...


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Sep 4, 2009)

Life's messy...clean it up


----------



## bross07 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dyson or Oreck!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

We got a Dirt Devil from Wal-Mart and it works great. Good price too.


----------



## cameron927 (Sep 15, 2009)

dysons work good


----------



## Terry May (Sep 16, 2009)

The one my wife will use!


----------



## jkoch (Sep 16, 2009)

Dyson !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 16, 2009)

Got a Dyson  DC15 really cheap on a best buy open box deal ($180) 2.5 years ago.  It's quiet and it has picked up everything I can throw at it.  I would never pay retail for one but the thing is impressive ( I never pay retail for anything).  Oh yeah and you can turn the brush off so you don't fling stuff everywhere on hardwood or tile.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 22, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> check out the Rainbows ...
> 
> they have a water filtration and are great ...
> 
> a little pricey but ours is going on 15 years old and still works like a champ .....



X's 2


It was a great investment.  NO...and I mean NO issue with dust getting out of the vac once it comes off the carpet and it sounds like a dang jet engine cranking up.

You can pay $400 for a Dyson and replace it twice in the next 15-20 years.  Or you can pay a bunch more than that for a rainbow and never pay another dollar for a vac.

They are spendy....I'll give ya that.  But we love ours.


----------



## lab (Sep 27, 2009)

Bissell


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 27, 2009)

I work in the vacuum business. So lets start with Dyson. Good vacuum, but you cannot change the belt. They have a clutch with two belts, the newer one have a geared belt and you have to take the machine apart literally. The older Dyson will cost you about $75 to $120 to change. I use to be a Dyson Warranty center. The best Vacuum for the money, warranty and service, is The Oreck Platinum. 15 years worth of warranty and service. Rainbows, the older ones about 10-15 years ols are great, butr very pricey. The company is going downhill and the product is also. Here is a number to call 770-218-1618,  if you live in Georgia, its the Oreck store in Kennesaw Georgia, stop by and see what we have. I have been in the vacuum busines for a long time before I came to Oreck, so I know my vacuums, trust me you will love them and they are made in Cookesville Tennessee, all American. We are now going to make even more of our products right here in America as well/ Some of our products are not made here and they are trying to change that.


----------



## chesterdawg (Sep 27, 2009)

*Kenmore*

Years ago we had a Dirt Devil (don't get one) that did not work well. I did some research and Consumer Reports highly recommended the Kenmore upright. We've now had it for 5 yrs and my wife loves it. No need to purchase one of those fancy way overpriced brands.

I just checked consumerreports.org ($19/yr) and top 4 are:
Hoover Wind tunnel Anniversary  $230
Hoover Platinum Bagged $400
Kenmore Progressive $350
Hoover Tempo Widepath $80
These are upright models and the total scores for each were between 70-74.
A Panasonic, Kenmore and Hoover were next

For cannister models Kenmore was number 1 and 3,  Electorlux number 2.

I highly recommend subscribing to consumrereports.org for $19/yr. You can access all reviews anytime online.

Steve


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 27, 2009)

I disagree, first of Hoover Windtunnels for the most part are discontinued. China bought The Hoover Company and the plant in Canton Ohio is gone. So, the bags and filters are going to increase in price. Second, Consumer reports says Kenmore is number 1 for the most part and followed by Panasonic. Its the same vacuum, Panasonic makes it for Kenmore and they sell it to Seras. Hoover Widepath Tempo, I use to sell will last you about a year or so. Hoover makes up about 70-80 % of all reapirs in the vacuum market. The Electrolux that consum er reprts rates in not and Electrolux that our moms use to have, they merged with Eureka and they are terrible vacuums. Your Kenmore that you have had for over 5 years is actually the Panasonic, good vacuum but you could have gotten a Panasonic Vacuum for about $125.00 instead of paying anywhere from $200- $300 for the Kenmore name. Check out Independent Dealers as well. Bagless vacuums will throw the fine dust particles out of your vacuum. Turn on the Dyson and put your hands beside the head and you will feel the ]air coming out, this is where your fine dust goes. Believe me, I have tested Vacuums from $100.00 to $1500.00 and for the money, warranty and customer service, you cannot beat an Oreck. I have a friend who does indoor air quality for a living, he recommends the oreck and his family has them.


----------



## jmar28 (Oct 14, 2009)

Dyson all the way


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2009)

ive always heard those Rainbow vacuums are good.  My inlaws have one and swear by it.


----------



## whchunter (Oct 14, 2009)

*Garry*

Anyone heard any news about Garry Vacuums?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 14, 2009)

whchunter said:


> Anyone heard any news about Garry Vacuums?



When i googled it the first web page had "As seen on TV".  Dont know about that....


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oreck


----------



## shiny 308 (Oct 15, 2009)

kirby


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Orek*

Nothing close. Buy an Oreck.


----------

